# ???Hand Paddles???



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

What's up!! Anyone know where I can pick up a set of nice hand paddles (I'm willing to pay for shipping if it's not local)?? I've heard of people who custom make these. I'd prefer to support someone like that anyway!! It makes them more authentic rather than buy from a store, if stores even sell them, but I'm up for whatever. I just want a set. Anyone selling theirs?? I'd appreciate any and all feed back!! Thanks!!

Cheers!!

-Nick
[email protected]
303-204-1527


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i make you some for 5 dolla

to make them you need empty 5 gall bucket and some webbing.


----------



## hotchkiss (Jun 17, 2006)

How about an old pair of tevas?


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Spose they would be easy to make, but I like my PowerPaws, I got the creekers:

Power Paws hand paddles by Nateman

Not seeing them online anymore and the above site says out and no resupply soon. Confluence used to stock them, looks like there are a couple similar designs out there.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

caspermike said:


> i make you some for 5 dolla
> 
> to make them you need empty 5 gall bucket and some webbing.


 
Ha haaaa!! lemme guess... the webbing is for a leash that I wear around my neck...something like an Italian neck tie... huh!! That way I don't lose my buckets, or so I have something to drain the fluids from my wetsuit into rather than the river after I do my first Bailey run!! Ha Haaa!! SWEET!!! Now that I think about it.... your right!! I suppose I could use the plastic cut out from the buckets and just weave the webbing through for straps. Good idea!!!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Just googled and found this:

New Page 2


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

si senior... easy to make and you could have them done by 4 if you start now. just draw out some designs the shape of the bucket is perfect. one strap should do.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

caspermike said:


> si senior... easy to make and you could have them done by 4 if you start now. just draw out some designs the shape of the bucket is perfect. one strap should do.


 
Thanks!!


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

I bought mine from this site a few years ago: Welcome to


----------



## glcasson21 (Apr 16, 2009)

Nateman doesn't make the powerpaws anymore. Hasn't now for a couple of years. I haven't used the aquaholic, but have heard they kinda suck. I make my own. I use a plastic drum and just jigsaw them out. Then sand the edges with a belt sander. The buckles are easy to find on-line and are very cheap. The webbing at wal-mart. You'll wind up with about five bucks in each set (cost of barrell mainly). barrell usually makes three to four sets. I use a set of powerpaws as my pattern so I don't know how to help you there. I'd make you a set, but I don't have any of my tools anymore. And with only a couple spare sets i don't wanna sell mine. I handpaddle on everything I run so swims often times result in lost paddles.


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

NRS makes a glove that I use and it's nice. I carry them as my "spare" and they don't take up any space.


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

Why would you want to handpaddle. It's gay.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

crane said:


> Why would you want to handpaddle. It's gay.


Yeah, no kidding!! I saw some **** with hand paddles on homestake this year, wow was that gay.

The ones that riverholic makes are great & pretty cheap.

IMO, a set made out of a 5 gal bucket would be way too curved, he makes them from a 55 gal drum & they're ALMOST too curved.

The best breakdown paddle there is in my opinion!!


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

Haven't tried them, but a friend has a pair of Riverholic's and really likes them a lot.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

While clearly hand paddling is gay (not that there's anything wrong with that), it is acceptable to claim using hand paddles as a breakdown. I will make a lone dissenting opinion on the Riverholic hand paddles. I've used those and used Power Pawz and it was night and day with the Power Pawz being infinitely better. Part of my problem may have been that I bought the "creek sized" Riverholic paddles which are way too large. But also the plastic on those seem too thick and too stiff and the webbing was such that it was more difficult to get my hand in and keep it in place than with the Power Pawz. So I would try to get my hands (ha ha) on some of those Power Pawz or cheap facsimile.


----------



## Wirednoodle (Feb 10, 2009)

Saw this on Ebay... may be worth a look.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Cascade-Hel...0?hash=item5634442d47&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116Hand paddle


----------



## TAC (Apr 26, 2004)

*"Gay" from a guy who........*



KSC said:


> While clearly hand paddling is gay (not that there's anything wrong with that), it is acceptable to claim using hand paddles as a breakdown. I will make a lone dissenting opinion on the Riverholic hand paddles. I've used those and used Power Pawz and it was night and day with the Power Pawz being infinitely better. Part of my problem may have been that I bought the "creek sized" Riverholic paddles which are way too large. But also the plastic on those seem too thick and too stiff and the webbing was such that it was more difficult to get my hand in and keep it in place than with the Power Pawz. So I would try to get my hands (ha ha) on some of those Power Pawz or cheap facsimile.


Coming from a guy who paddles with a Ken doll zip typed to his boat, the gay comment seems to be a relative. Perhaps it takes one to know one.

I could use a couple back more pairs as well. I have some power paws for the pattern, my dad is a TV repair man and has a bitching set of tools, so if you have a drum we can knock out some.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

For some reason Lainey paddling with a Barbie done't seem nearly as weird.

I just passed up a plastic 55 gal drum a few weeks ago, if I can get one form those guys again I'll post it on this thread. I knew I should have just threw it in my truck.


----------



## TAC (Apr 26, 2004)

*No Doubt*



Waterwindpowderrock said:


> For some reason Lainey paddling with a Barbie done't seem nearly as weird.
> 
> I just passed up a plastic 55 gal drum a few weeks ago, if I can get one form those guys again I'll post it on this thread. I knew I should have just threw it in my truck.


Kaleb....I second the Lainey OK with the Barbie comment.......perhaps Kevin's Ken doll is anatomically correct representation of himself?


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*Almost there!!!!*

Thanks for all the good info and opinions!! It's really helped me out so far!! Ok here comes the fun part.....Ha haaa!!

Materials & Tools so far:

I have four 55 gallon plastic drums and a dremmel tool along with a rivet gun. I bought some simple 1 inch cam strap buckles and some 1 inch webbing. I also bought some straps that have a simple buckle on them (kinda like a backback shoulder strap). Any other suggestions on materials and tools?? 

Does anyone have a pattern I could use to trace the template out?? I would just be guessing since I don't have the power pawz as a template to use. Another thing I would greatly appreciate is help with setting up the holes for the straps and lacing the straps themselves, or technique, etc.....Would love any and all ideas!! If someone helps me out, you could get yourself a free pair as I have "4" 55 gallon drums so far. I wouldn't mind coming up off a pair for help!!

To the "GAY" remarks earlier........Uhhh, some people just need to "SACK UP BITCHEZ"!!!! I guess that's something Big "D" (Dylan) would probably say, huh Kaleb!!! 

Thanks to all who replied, even the WINDOW LICKERS!! "TARDS" have feelings and opinions as well!! Ha Haaaa!!!

Cheers!!

-Nick


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i used the straps and the plastic thats it. nothing else. just make a design that you feel like you could get some purchase on and cut away. no perfect pattern. ive seen long scoops, mine are wider than they are longer. strap goes between thumb and over rest of fingers to the out side. cut 2 nitchs out on each side of hand where the strap will go through. once to stop and once to lock it than knot it. make sure before you cut the slits that the strap goes through that they are perfrect fit to your hand. i like the strap right ontop of the hand instead of fingers or on the wrist. one strap should do fine to hold them in place, you dont want some chinese finger trap to get out of if you have to swim.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*SWEET!!*

THANKS!!! Sweet info!!!

-Nick


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

Nick I have a pair made from on old Pyrahna Micro, modeled after the Powerpaws, if you want to swing by and grab them for the 'model.'


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

BKC said:


> Nick I have a pair made from on old Pyrahna Micro, modeled after the Powerpaws, if you want to swing by and grab them for the 'model.'


 
SWEET BRO!!! What up big B!!! How's Costa Rica? I'll call you tomorrow first, but I'll probably swing by around lunch time.

Cheers!!

-Nick


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

Coolio. Costa Rica was MONEY! Gotta get there again and longer.

On the topic of hand paddles. Anyone have a pair of the 'Surf Fin' brand? They actually went over your wrist, your gripped them with your fist and seemed to give more power. Plus they are super easy to release. I remember seeing them alot out east ... but no luck searching for images or sites. I know they are not made anymore. Anyone still using these? Be cool to make a set.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

islandertek said:


> Thanks for all the good info and opinions!! It's really helped me out so far!! Ok here comes the fun part.....Ha haaa!!
> 
> Materials & Tools so far:
> 
> ...


Hey Nick, I just sent my paddles down with dylweed for you to trace & get a web pattern off of, good luck!!!!

He offerend me a few drums, it sounds like you've got enough for all of us though!!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Alright, at the risk of asking a stupid question....."there are no stupid questions....just stupid people...blah blah...."
Here goes...
What happens when/if you have to bail? Do you simply abandon a hand paddle? Are they somehow manueverable enough that you can get it out of the way in order to pull skirt...and then not lose it?
I would love to hear about how it usually goes down when you have to swim.
I think hand paddles look like a blast for play and want to try to make some. I'm not as sure I want to actually run stuff with them rather than a paddle.
Input in appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*SWEET Hook up!!!*



Waterwindpowderrock said:


> Hey Nick, I just sent my paddles down with dylweed for you to trace & get a web pattern off of, good luck!!!!
> 
> He offerend me a few drums, it sounds like you've got enough for all of us though!!


SWEET Kaleb!! Thanks for the hook up!! I'm going to trace those and keep the pattern. I'll get those back to Big-D once I'm done!! Here's what I have designed without any templates or anything. Looks pretty similar as far as functionality!! I just made some changes and additions. I'm just going to make them about 2 inches longer to match the length. 

I'm calling these the Hooliganz "Sucka Punch"!! Ha Haaa!! I made the pattern the shape of a fist, if you look at the last pic!! Should still perform the same?? I noticed the plastic I have is about a 16th of an inch thicker and a little more stiff and heavy. I think they'll be fine though!! We'll see!! These pics are just a left hand test prototype!! I already found some changes I want to make for my final set!!

Cheers!!

-Nick


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Nice Nick!!!

btw, ednaout, hand padlers DON'T SWIM so they really can't tell you how it would happen!!!!

They're very easy to take off, you just hook the back edge on your rimor an arm, your pfd, whatever, and they pull of easily.

In my opinion hand paddling is easier than using a paddle, it's very intuitive & simple. The only thing they lack is the power to get you moving fast for a big hole you need to punch. Turning & bouncing off rocks & general low volume boating is very easy though.

The biggest downside to hand paddles is that it's a pain to help your buddies when THEY swim!! (you know, because they don't have hand paddles!)


----------



## hardhit (Jul 29, 2009)

i make carbon fiber handpaddles with bent thumb if anyone wants them. they are 75 plus shipping from alabama. they are sweet. everyone that has a pair swears by them. [email protected] or 205 802 6237 kenny. give me a shout


----------



## hardhit (Jul 29, 2009)

e mail for pictures. they are the best handpaddles on the market by far!


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

hardhit said:


> i make carbon fiber handpaddles with bent thumb if anyone wants them. they are 75 plus shipping from alabama. they are sweet. everyone that has a pair swears by them. [email protected] or 205 802 6237 kenny. give me a shout


PICTURES?!?!?!

c'mon, you're making a carbon product & you got not pics to post???:mrgreen:


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

hardhit said:


> i make carbon fiber handpaddles with bent thumb if anyone wants them. they are 75 plus shipping from alabama. they are sweet. everyone that has a pair swears by them. [email protected] or 205 802 6237 kenny. give me a shout


 
SWEET!! Just shot you an email!! I'll probably be pickin me up a set!! I'll keep these plastic ones as back-up!!

Cheers!!

-Nick


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

islandertek said:


> SWEET!! Just shot you an email!! I'll probably be pickin me up a set!! I'll keep these plastic ones as back-up!!
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> -Nick


AFTER ALL THAT WORK?!?!

Gotta admit, carbon hand paddles would be some serious river bling!!!


----------



## hardhit (Jul 29, 2009)

i just sent pics to all who responded to the carbon fiber handpaddles. hope you guys like what you see!


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Someone post the pix please


----------



## hardhit (Jul 29, 2009)

i don't know how to post pics on this thread. whats your email?


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*PICS*

Here's what Kenny sent me!! Pretty Sweet!! 

Cheers!!

-Nick


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

Waterwindpowderrock said:


> AFTER ALL THAT WORK?!?!
> 
> Gotta admit, carbon hand paddles would be some serious river bling!!!


 
Yeah, I'm still gonna continue making the plastic paddles with the material I already have. I just had to get me some bling, bling!! I figure since I'm just startin out hand paddlin I might as well look good while I'm doin it!!! Ha haaa!! It'll make up for what I lack in skill!!

-Nick


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey thanks windwater....
Ha! Could have guessed a handpaddler was going to say they don't swim! You didn't dissapppint! Thanks again for reaponding to my questions! If no one else did I was going to specifically ask Casper what he does when he swims... After getting runover by a girl... Ha! Sorry mike! couldn't resist. And yes, I realize you weren't using hand paddles on the gnarrows when u flipped, got run over and then swam...


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

as a self described super swimmer and occasional hand paddler i'll add that hand paddles come off easily when needed. and if you're creeking you shouldn't have to pull your skirt, you should be able to "punch out" with your feet. and lastly my hesitation w/ hand paddles comes on steep tight creeks where your hands come in handy. i'm thinking of the west fork c.c. or the source or ccota. on these runs it can be a bonus to use your hands to grab the bank or push off a rock or grab your buddies gear. with hand paddles you pretty useless. it sure is fun though. just make sure you can use them if you carry them as a backup.

dan


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey, I would really like to get my hands (literally) on some hand paddles but can't throw down the $75 + for those carbon ones that were posted (even though they look sweet!!!). If anyone in Boulder or close by is making some and would be into making an extra pair, I'll pick up the cost of materials....Seems like the drum and webbing shouldn't be too much $. Although, I think they would be fun to make I don't really have the time at the moment and really want to try them out...However, I do have a jigsaw to use...
Guess in the meantime I should get a hand roll! That's probably a real good place to start! 
The whole concept of keeping track of the hand paddle on the hand that is needed to pull the skirt (not that handpaddlers ever need to bail...i know, i know...just being hypothetical here)  is still a little unclear in my head....but guess I can work these details out when I get a little "hands on" experience!
Be well,
Beth


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Beth, you don't need to pull your skirt with a loop. should beable to kick it off with a knee and just bail.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Huh, really. Are you being serious? I've never tried that but guess I'll give it a go. I guess now I'm deviating from the hand paddle convo but...I've never popped my skirt or even thought it might happen when I get out of my thigh braces and hangout with my knees up (inside skirt) in order to give my hips a break...but then again, I've never really tried with any force behind it so maybe it pops easier than it seems. 
Thanks: )


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

just let your self fall out of the boat and you should come out. at least ive heard it used as an excuse a couple of times "i just fell out". pop a knee and go with it.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Well hell, that is FO SHO my new excuse! " I don't know. I was working it out just fine, then I just fell out of the boat...dunno what happened..." He he.
Thanks for ALL the info!


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

caspermike said:


> Beth, you don't need to pull your skirt with a loop. should beable to kick it off with a knee and just bail.


Hey Mike,
That might work for you but it probably won't work for most people, especially when crammed into a playboat.

I broke my neck in my playboat in the ocean 2 1/2 years ago. My arms were totally paralyzed from the shock to my spinal cord and I was STUCK in my boat. My legs were still functional because the break was at C4/C5 where the arm nerves come out. It is super rare to get only your arms paralyzed but it happened to me. It is called a core shock and the paralysis lasted for part of a day. I was unable to masturbate for 2 full weeks. 

There was no way out. My life depended on it and I still couldn't get out. Couldn't pop my skirt and I was upside down holding my breath for a LONG time. 

I finally gave up struggling and just decided to conserve oxygen so I would get a few extra minutes of life, staring at that grab loop under water in front of my face. I was drowning for sure and my neck was so jacked. I decided to try to die without sucking in any water. 

Thankfully it was in SoCal so there were lots of beach houses around and someone ran out of their house and saved me after noticing my boat sloshing around in the surf. I was the only one in the water so no help there. Oops.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

damn 2 weeks. i feel for you brother that had to be rough... i should rephase if you are crammed ina playboat which you have no movement it probably won't work for you. if you got a little wiggle room it should work as long as you can get your hip out of the seat.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I know one of the old timer boaters in Aspen who had BOTH shoulders dislocated in the hydraulics under Slaughterhouse falls. He thought he was done for with both arms flopping around but he managed to knee his skirt off. It might be worth practicing to see if one can do it in their boat.


----------



## hardhit (Jul 29, 2009)

when i swim i always shove the handpaddle in my armpit and easily pull off the handpaddle then pull cord. works really well


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Holy Shit Thure! You didn't go into that detail when we went down lower CC. That is so intense. Not being able to masterbate for 2 weeks!? geezum. HA!
No. really, the fact that you can have a sense of humor about that it what is truly amazing. 
Thanks for the comment and story. Looking forward to boating with you again next season!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

That was supposed to read "Geez" not "geezum," which might also be appropriate depending on how you want to pronounce it and think about it but....oh my, i'm digging a hole that keeps getting deeper and deeper...Someone throw me a throw bag!


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

When it comes down to it, if you're swimming who really cares about a $20 piece of plastic? It'll come off when you need it to, kee in track of it on the other hand is another story. I've got a skirtworks skirt where the pull loop is mounted to the top of the skirt & can pull it without removing the hand paddle, not that I would ever swim of course...

I popped my skirt on my creeker with my knee while caught in a sieve on wfcc a couple years ago, but have never tried it in my playboat. I always assumed that it would work if I needed to I guess, got me wondering.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm going to find the answer to skirt-knee-poppin'-playboat (at least for what happens when I try in my playboat) question tomorrow. I'm hypothesizing that it is going to prove challenging...guess I'll know more tomorrow. If any hand-paddlers are going to be at October hole tomorrow around 5 or so, let me know. Or anytime tomorrow, for that matter...HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!


----------

